# Ramshorn snails + planted tank = ?



## Matt724 (Jul 10, 2009)

Are ramshorn snails (specifically red ramshorn snails) okay for the planted tank? I don't want them making holes in leaves or anything, but eating decaying plant matter is okay with me, as long as they don't continue on to the live plant. I really find snails interesting. If they are, would anyone like to share some things about them. I know very little about aquatic snails, except they are commonly thought of as pests. Do they reproduce like crazy or is it moderately controllable? All feedback appreciated.


----------



## Matt724 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing?


----------



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never had problems with ramshorn snails and plants. I have never heard of any issues with these snails either. I have been hoping to 'luck' into some lately after moving and breaking down and re-setting up my tanks. IME they aren't nearly as prolific in the breeding dept. as pond snails or MTS.


----------



## zos (Sep 18, 2006)

They aren't too tough on plants. They'll mostly eat dead leaves and occasionally put holes in some live ones. My red ramshorns seem to reproduce like rabbits in one of my tanks, I've tossed them out and crushed them on many an occasion. It appears that the ramshorns may eat some of my Malaysian trumpet snails in this tank too. In another tank, with dozens of Kribensis, the ramshorns don't stand a chance. They get sucked right out of their shells to become tasty snacks whenever I've had them in there.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

They won't eat your live plants unless you get the Giant Ramshorns. They will eat the dead, decaying parts of the plant, but will leave the healthy part alone. Same thing for pond snails...


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Mine left the plants alone if there was other stuff for them to eat. I recently have a large population of huge (about penny to nickel sized shell) ones, and I'm noticing holes in some of my plants. I seem to periodically have this problem every once in a while. Most of the time, they are harmless to the plants though.


----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

They will put hole in the plants if there is no other sources of food for them...thats my observation.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have rams in all of my planted tanks to eat GSA/GDA on the glass. I have never seen one eat a live plant, they are great.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ramshorns eat MTS?


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't see a Ramshorn eating an MTS unless the MTS is already dead.


----------

